# Trying to concieve



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been on Depo off and on since my hubby and I got together 3 years ago.

I think I have been off of it for a year. My periods have been irregular. usually every 6-8 weeks.

Last month, I had a 4 week cycle. I marked my calendar, we did it on "that day" now, 3 weeks later, 1 week before my period is due, I am spotting.

Ohh, I hope it is implantation bleeding. Please be a baby! Can't wait until I can take my first PT in a week or two!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

'trying' is a great time.

Try and enjoy it. I mean - can you imagine a better hobby? 

It'll happen. Be patient. Dont panic. Have fun. Relax. Nothing is wrong. If it makes you feel better - talk to your doctor. Off Depo can take time.

my own personal, baseless, totally fabricated belief is - relax.. it will help. The sex will be better, your life will be better. Talk about it, and laugh about how awful it is to keep trying.  Its all good.


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, the doctors said that I should be able to conceive 6 months after going off the shot. That being said, we haven't really been trying until the last couple months. I thought a baby would just come along, effortlessly, as soon as the depo was out of my system.

For the last several cycles, well, for about the past year (I guess I've been off the shot for a year and a half now), since my time has been late, I was sure I was pregnant. I'm sure my husband, and family, and whoever else I would talk to about it, got tired of hearing about it, month after month, and may think I am a bit crazy, which is why I am posting on here this time. lol

But yes, trying to make a baby is fun! I often hear that as soon as a couple stops "trying" the little bundle of joy comes along. 

I just can't contain my excitement if it finally happened. I want to set up a nursery now! but I won't even know for another week or two if the bundle is on it's way.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome.

Hey - if you are spotting - dont get your hopes up.. its not a disaster if it doesnt happen this time. I keep saying that, I know. But its true.

Im wth you though - as soon as you have made the decision to do it.. once you have given yourselves permission to try - it is an agonizing wait. Its like waiting for the rest of your life to begin.

Do yourself a favor... dont buy the booties yet.. people WILL think you are crazy.  But - you can dream about names.. that will keep you busy for months no matter what happens. Unless of course you aready have them (boy/girl names) picked out  ) 

Seriously - good luck. I always envy people doing exactly what you are doing. (oh.. and chuckle a little bit - since they have no idea what they are in for...  )


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not going to say anything to anyone this time. I may find out tomorrow that my aunt flow decided to stop by early. 

Had a few times where she came early and decided to stay a month. I don't even want to think about why she decided to do that.... :-(



anotherguy said:


> I always envy people doing exactly what you are doing. (oh.. and chuckle a little bit - since they have no idea what they are in for...  )


But I understand, the decision to have kids is a big, life changing decision.... Which is why we didn't have them right away. It is a very scary thought. But the thought of waiting too long and not being able to have one is even scarier. 

As for the names, I don't have any picked out, but hubby wants to name our boys after classic rock stars. haha. 

Thanks for the luck-- we need it! If it ends up being a baby, I'll be sure and post about it. If not, I'll just pretend I never said anything. 

...It wouldn't hurt anything to throw away all of the junk out of the spare bedroom, as long as there is no crib buying, no booties buying, just cleaning.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

thats 'cleaning' and NOT 'nesting'. 

yet.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

It can take 2 years or so after depo to fall pregnant. That is what I was told when I was on it many years ago. All the best with the trying, just try to relax.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Depo is a very strong hormonal birth control method. I used to be on it. 

If it can take away your period for years, surely your fertility will be compromised for a little while. Are you regular again yet? It took six months for my period to come back after being on Depo for three years. 

Wait three months after you are pregnant to announce the pregnancy, just in case there is a miscarriage. My SIL happily announced her second pregnancy immediately only to lose the baby two weeks after. 

Enjoy your babymaking! :smthumbup:


----------

